

Apple, publishers to settle e-books price-fixing suit: Report - JohnTHaller
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-31747_7-57407363-243/apple-publishers-to-settle-e-books-price-fixing-suit-report/

======
JohnTHaller
Looks like we may get free market pricing and competition again. Be a nice
change after Apple and the publishers colluded to kill it off 2 years ago.

